# Hoping for a day of no new stories



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

I haven't been a member long enough to see many days in this forum, but it would be nice to have a day where there are no new stories of infidelity posted. I'm sure there have been a few days in the past. 

I'm just hoping that others can reverse the trend in the number of marriages damaged or destroyed from infidelity.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Good luck with that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

I wish


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

You could always just log off...I think that's the only way you'll get your wish.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i am sadly interested to hear them unfortunately. i feel very badly for anyone that has been cheated on. i am getting a little bit more of a feeling that i may be one of them.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Not to be a buzz kill but Tapinc's thread "confused and sad" was started just before 6:00am today. 

Great sentiment but it was over before it started.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Okay, I'll give up on that hope. 

Anyone have the winning lottery numbers for tomorrow?


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

okeydokie said:


> i am getting a little bit more of a feeling that i may be one of them.


At least you seem to be acting on red flags and gut feelings.
many -me included - decided to go down the, 'Nah, she's won't be doing that.' route.

And we all know how that turned out


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i would be completely and unbelievably shocked, but i have seen others in here that were too. i truly dont believe it is in her nature to cheat, but it if she has and i found out it would instantly clarify why our marriage is what it is. i cannot fathom it, but the again im not one to bury my head and discount it


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

sorry HerToo, but since i havent come close to confirming infidelity as a reality, it doesnt qualify for ruining your day


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

okeydokie said:


> i would be completely and unbelievably shocked, but i have seen others in here that were too. i truly dont believe it is in her nature to cheat, but it if she has and i found out it would instantly clarify why our marriage is what it is. i cannot fathom it, but the again im not one to bury my head and discount it


You are subconciously picking up the red flags that something's wrong. Keep digging.
Just to note: It may not mean infidelity, but it may mean there are issues that need addressing.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

HerToo said:


> I haven't been a member long enough to see many days in this forum, but it would be nice to have a day where there are no new stories of infidelity posted. I'm sure there have been a few days in the past.


Brother.... This is a emergency M*I*S*H unit... maritial infidelity surgical hospital....

bombs are flying everywhere. people are hurt, marriages are dying!. no time for you to wish you were home safe or skipping down the yellow brick road....

you scrub up and help someone or get out of the way... we're at war here boy!

lol.


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

Lol, at PIT.
Still, they did a good job of stitching my perspective back together.
In fact, it works far better than it did before.

Cheers Doc


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

it's alive!!


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

DAD?!?


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Numb-badger said:


> Lol, at PIT.
> Still, they did a good job of stitching my perspective back together.
> In fact, it works far better than it did before.
> 
> Cheers Doc


All in a days work



ps. I call dibs on being hawkeye. If im gonna be a make believe doc, I wanna make believe I still have hair too. :rofl:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

lots of infidelity on MASH btw


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> lots of infidelity on MASH btw


THis is M*I*S*H buddy... Not MASH... 

for that crack... you are going to be the Radar O'Reilly image. 









AlmostRecovered

Lucky for you... Klinger isnt in the pic.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Radar was very intuitive and got things done and had a teddy bear

no problem for me


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> Radar had a teddy bear


Good point, epic win.


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

I'm just glad to have my perspective back.
I got spider senses now.
tingle, tingle, tingle....
and itchy nuts


----------

